# Age of this WH?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

A cursory Google search didn't provide any useful info. Anyone have any idea how old this is? Not important. Just curious. Thing still works, though it's putting out 155deg water.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah can't see enough. Serial numbers would help.

Well for sure after 1894..... When UL was founded.....:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

SN is on the second pic. Maybe it was hard to read. 

SER TC519955

I have a feeling it's a 1951. Is that even possible?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope. Can't make out 1C519925 ser. number, can't make out the model number.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

May 1992. 19925, last digit is the month.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

There's no way this heater is a 92. It has bolted in elements.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

10519925...
the serial number looks like 1051 to me so that makes me think it was made in the 10th month of 1951....were they expecting you to repair it??


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a customer and a photo of a active 1967 Rheem water heater. Need to find that photo.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> There's no way this heater is a 92. It has bolted in elements.












Those 4-bolt elements are pretty old. I think I replaced a 4-bolt element just once. It was for a mobile home about {10} yrs. ago.

My guess is 1950's or 1960's on the age, but that's just a guess.

The plate states 'AC Only'. I don't think that is on newer electric appliances.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've replaced a few 4 bolt elements. One or two fought me all the way.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

The sepco stone and steel water heaters had 4 bolt elements. Havent seen one in ten years.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Unless it is feeding a commercial dishwasher ,the water temperature is against code. But hey I am not an inspector and as long as your careful and there are no elderly or children that could get scalded, you got your moneys worth out of that one. Sure is a shame when I used to pull them out 30-40 years old. Now your lucky to see one 20 !!


----------

